# Need to omit duplicate calendar entries in Entourage!



## apexdc (Dec 11, 2008)

For some reason, my G4 Powerbook (OS 10.4.11) decided to duplicate almost all the entries in my Entourage calendar. Is there any way to delete the duplicates without selecting them individually? The duplicates cover years of input.

My concern is I just got an iPhone and was syncing to iCal and then to the iPhone. Most entries have reminders, so I don't want massive numbers of reminders showing up on my phone or computer for that matter. 

If there is a way to clear duplicates in iCal, then I could let Entourage sync and then clean them out in iCal.

I rebuilt the database in Entourage and then ran Diskwarrior, but no luck.

Thanks for any help you can give. 
:4-dontkno


----------

